# Nichol Kola??



## treasurekidd (Jul 24, 2007)

Can anyone give me any background on Nichol Kola? I recently picked up 2 28oz ACL Nichol Kola bottles from a former collector. The first one sold on eBay for over $150!! I was going to sell one and keep the other, but for that kind of price, I have to part with the second one (5 hungry kiddes to feed here, lol). Besides, I'm not really an ACL collector anyway. The selling price on the first one shocked me (in a very good way), but I'm wondering what all the hubbub about it is, and why is it so collectible?? I see many, many Nichol Kola metal ad signs for sale, and some go at a good price. Any history or info on the company out there?? The bottles are the 2 on the left in the pic. The second one is up for auction now, if anyone's interested. Thanks all!


----------



## acls (Jul 24, 2007)

A quart size Nichol Kola bottle is a rare bottle.  The 12 ounce version pops up from time to time and ususally go for $20 plus, but you just don't see them in quart size.

 From what I've heard Nichol Kola was word play for Nickel Cola which is how much the drink originally cost.  Most of the early 12 oz. bottles have 5cents on the ACL. Later on with inflation the drink went up to 6cents and they had to change their ACL.

 Also, there advertising signs are quite common. Warehouses full of them have been found.


----------



## dbantner (Dec 14, 2009)

Warehouses full... yup that was my dad


----------



## epackage (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't see it on e-bay TK and I don't see the one that sold in the completed auctions either, am I missing something ?


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes you are missing something.  The original post is from 2007.


----------



## epackage (Dec 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Yes you are missing something.Â  The original post is from 2007.


 Thanx Jay, Brainfart......LOL


----------



## Eric (Dec 15, 2009)

dbanter...
  was it your dad that cleaned the warehouse/rail car out or was he the bottler?
 any mint ones left?

 Nichol Kola was H. R. Nicholson's syrup they sold to bottlers... Most used the name it was given as Nichol Kola... But Canada Dry used the name SPUR.

 Anyone have any NK bottles for sale... crates..... carriers.... Oh you all know...[]


----------

